# BHC Pickups? Can you please Identify?



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I bought a second-hand Blackpoole Custom Relic and it is one of a run of 100 SG copies made. It came with these relic'd humbuckers, which I swapped out almost immediately because I was into the idea of P-90s. However, I'm wondering now what they are. I emailed Blackpoole, but the friendly guitar guy there didn't know because it was someone else there before building these models



















Any help would be appreciated. I thought of dropping them in a friend's epi dot 335 figuring anything would be better than her stock pickups, but.... sure would be nice to know what these are.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Epiphone I think, or whoever makes them.


----------

